# Wooden fascia boards?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I need to replace some wooden fascia boards which are 20mm thick. 
What sort of wood do I need?
It’s going to be primed and painted. 

Cheers Gonz.


----------



## Chrisxtype (Aug 13, 2019)

Why don't you replace the timber with UPVC, no more painting , maintenance free, cheaper in the long run,


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrisxtype said:


> Why don't you replace the timber with UPVC, no more painting , maintenance free, cheaper in the long run,


Chris I am using UPVC around my house but this is for a garage that's joint with my neighbour so want the same look/material used. 
Just not sure what timber there's so many varieties?

Gonz.


----------



## Chrisxtype (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi Gonzo, I would use Tantalised , best purchased from a timber merchant, many will cut down to size for you, good luck,


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If you’re sticking with timber, I’d go for treated timber and if you contact a timber merchants they’ll tell you what lengths they have and often will deliver for free or small cost... 

Personally, I’d opt for UPVC - appreciate what you’re saying about matching next doors - why not look to one of the wood finish or coloured UPVC ? 

If you get on with your neighbour, why not have a chat and see if they fancy either replacing all there’s at the same time or the front (presume this is where you’re trying to match) with you - it’s surprisingly cheap, especially just for the extra few metres ???


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

There is a likelihood that your neighbour may replace theirs with uPVC in the coming years and so it then wouldn't match either. Most would go down that route these days subject to the character of the house.

I have never known anybody use tanalised timer for fascia boards. Primer and paint is perfectly sufficient and will last you many many years. Red Cedar is a common choice.


----------



## jerseyman (Aug 18, 2006)

Conversely, I am in the process of replacing my uPVC facias with wood.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

jerseyman said:


> Conversely, I am in the process of replacing my uPVC facias with wood.


Why is that?


----------

